# Ethernet controller- details provided



## DLC2011 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello guys

I have an Acer Aspire 5737Z laptop, my wireless connection was working fine up until a few days ago when i got this message ;

Windows needs to install driver software for your Ethernet controller

I have downloaded the LAN Marvell v10.55.3.3 from the Acer website and installed it and nothing has happened. 

I am still puzzled as to why this has suddenly happened and it is really annoying that i cant get my head round how to fix it.

Anyway in my device manager...i have network adapter 'Generic Marvell Yukon 88E8071 based Ethernet Controller' this has a yellow triangle..

The details for this are as follows;

PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_436B&SUBSYS_013F1025&REV_16
PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_436B&SUBSYS_013F1025
PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_436B&CC_020000
PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_436B&CC_0200

in other devices, i see Ethernet controller, again with the yellow triangle, the values for this are as follows;

PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_FF1C&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_FF1C&SUBSYS_00000000
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_FF1C&REV_01
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_FF1C
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_FF1C&CC_020000
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_FF1C&CC_0200

I hope this helps

Any further information please ask

Kindest regards and much appreciated


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Go *here* and download the Atheros Wireless driver (make sure you select the right OS)

You can also find the LAN driver there as well.


----------



## DLC2011 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks

I have downloaded the version you mentioned. 

My OS is Vista, i have installed it but have again, nothing seems to have happened. Re-started my laptop and no change, same message. 

Do i need to do or apply anything?

Thanks in advance


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Once the file is downloaded extract the file (note the extraction location)

Once the file has been extracted open the folder and run the Setup file.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you installed the lan driver from here broadcom Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Notebook / Aspire / Aspire 5737Z


----------



## DLC2011 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for those suggestions, i have installed the drivers from the site but my wireless icon remains the same, still has a red cross above it. 

Do i need to activate them or something?

Any other tips? 

Thanks


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Can you post a screen shot of your Device Manager ?

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f195/how-to-post-a-screenshot-184291.html

If you right-click on the wireless adapter do you have an option to enable?

Make sure that the wireless is switched on (may have a toggle switch on front or side)


----------



## DLC2011 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok attached is the screenshot, hope that helps


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

In Device Manager right-click on the Ethernet Controller and select update driver.

Point the install wizard to the download location where you extracted the files.


----------

